# NW Arkansas, Central Texas areas



## Canth (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey all. I'll be traveling from NW Arkansas back to Houston next week and was wondering if anyone had any tips or knew of any areas that have a good sized invert population that I could hit on the way. I know it's later in the year, and most tarantulas have sealed up their burrows, but hey, I can hope.

 You can email me at gongylophis@hotmail.com if you don't want information posted on the boards. 

Let me know, thanks 

Jared


----------

